# Realistisches Feuer



## Oldirt (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo!
Erstmal muss ich erwähenn das ich ein totaler Neuling in Photoshop bin und das dass allerste Bild ist was ich mache.
Ich hab dieses Forum durchsucht aber es gibt kien tutorial wo solch ein realistisches Feuer erzeugt wird.
Mein Problem ist das ich realistisches Feuer erstellen will, ich hab sogar ein Tutorial gefunden wo es bschrieben wird und rausgekommen ist dabei das:







Das Feuer soll aber wie in diesem Bild aussehen 





und ich verstehe den letzten Teil des Tutorials nicht weil die tools dort englische Bezeichnungen haben.

Link zu dem Tutorial:
http://www.purephotoshop.com/article/20

Ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.
Vielen Dank im Voraus!
MFG
Oldirt


----------



## extracuriosity (23. Mai 2004)

der letzte Schritt:
Kopiere die vorhandene Ebene und setzte den Ebenenmodus der oberen Ebene auf Linear nachbelichten, Farbig nachbelichten, eins der verschiedenen Lichtmodi (weiches Lichts, usw.), auf Überlagern oder auf Farbig abwedeln. Das sollst du nach belieben entscheiden, weil alles anders aussieht.


----------



## Oldirt (23. Mai 2004)

Das hab ich jetzt.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## extracuriosity (23. Mai 2004)

...aber warum sieht´s denn so bleich aus?


----------



## Oldirt (23. Mai 2004)

Habs zwar bisschen verbessert(s.o) aber warums so bleich it weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## Alexander Groß (23. Mai 2004)

Schaut fast so aus als ob die Deckkraft der Ebene reduziert ist. Ist aber nur eine Mutmaßung.

Alex


----------



## ShadowMan (23. Mai 2004)

Falls das Tutorial dort absolut nicht klappen will würde ich mal hier das versuchen: <<< klick >>> 

Das ist zwar für Schrift gedacht, aber die kannst du ja noch abschneiden 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Oldirt (23. Mai 2004)

Egal was ich mache  es ist immer noch so blass.
Die Ebenendeckkraft ist auf 100%.
Aber egal ich geb mich mal zufrieden damit.
Danke an alle.


----------



## novam (23. Mai 2004)

Vielleicht ist der Füllmodus (oder wie heißt das Ding links neben der Deckkraft?) nicht auf "Normal" gestellt, sondern auf "Weiches Licht" o.Ä.?

Dann könnte es auch so blässlich aussehen :-(


----------



## Oldirt (23. Mai 2004)

Ist auch richtig und ich hab da noch aufhellen und so asuprobiert .
Die anderen Ebenen sind auch auf normal und die deck und füllkraft auf 100%.


----------



## greengoblin (23. Mai 2004)

Hi,
weil Du oben erwähnst, daß die Bezeichnungen teils in englisch
sind, ist dieser link 
oder dieser link 
vielleicht hilfreich, um weiterzukommen.
Gruss
GG


----------



## Oldirt (23. Mai 2004)

Perfekt Green Goblin.
Da freu isch mich aber, wird mir sicher in zukunft sehr viel nützen.
Danke!


----------



## weisseweste (23. Mai 2004)

Hi,
Vielleicht hilft Dir diese Seite:
Hier 

Dann auf Photoshop und dann links in der senkrechten Beispielen das Beispiel *Fire Type* 

Es gibt dort auch echt viele andere sehr hilfreiche Anleitungen.

Gruß, weisseweste


----------

